# Workstation plans anyone?



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm planning on building a workstation(not a workBENCH, that will come later) and am looking for ideas. What I have in mind is a top to use various machines on, router, belt/disk sander, small bandsaw, drill press, etc. with storage for same underneath. And, I need to come up with some type of universal mounting/clamping system that can be adapted to all machines. 

A friend of mine mentioned that he saw on one the NYW once. Norm designed it in such a manner that each piece of equipment had the same size base fastened to it, and that base fit into a cavity on the workstation top. I did a quick search of the NYW webpage but couldn't find anything that resembled it. 

I'm currently using my workmate as a tool stand and that's getting old *REAL* fast!! I haven't measured to determine an exact size, but I'm thinking around 6' long by 3', or maybe 4' is what will fit comfortably in the space I have available. 

Thanks in advance 
Brian


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Building a docking station isnt too hard Brian. What your friend was talking about is features built into Norm's workbench. This is where Norm placed his dedicated mortiser; it lifted out for storage underneath the bench in a pull out drawer.
Start with a frame built from 2x4's. Lay this upside down on the floor and insert 1/4" hardboard and 3/4" plywood sections that have the docking plate cut out. You will then install 2x4 cross pieces so they are centered on the front to back edges to provide support. The final piece to add is a small plywood cleate that overlaps your plate and the rear edge of the table top. This is fastened only to the removeable plate. When you flip the table right side up your plate should pop out by lifting on the front edge first. Then all you need to do is mount your tool to the removeable plate. You can also build a tall narrow cabinet with supports to store your tools in while mounted to these plates.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Norm did a 2 part series of shop helpers. He built a lumber cart, workbench and a tool docking station. I have looked for plans for that as well. Bob Noles a member of this site built a nice flip top one. 

Corey

Here are a couple from Wood Magazine:

http://store.woodstore.net/flwoce.html

http://store.woodstore.net/swivtoolcab.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

Just one more way to do it 

The router table Cabinet works well for this type of work station.
If you make a cabinet that you can use from both sides and roll out into the shop ,the pocket that holds the router plate is a good place to put any tool you have in that hole,or to say if you make base plate(s) for your other tools the same size you can just drop them into the pocket and use them and then when your done with that tool just pop it out and slide in into one the opening under the top in the cabinet.

I copied Bob and Ricks top and made a work top for one of the router cabinets that I have and it just pop in the opening when I need a work bench for plunge router job.

Just a thought
.
Bj


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Brian,

The picture below (if it doesn't turn out I can send you the first page of the plans via email for a better look) is a shop made cabinet for all sorts of bench tools The mortiser and belt sander are usually always on the cabinet, but they slide fore and aft to make using the tools easier. The oscillating sander comes off and fits in one of the drawers, and his scroll saw, tormek sharpener, etc. slide into it's place. He uses an L shaped cleat to hold down the baseplates mounted to each tool.

Kind of nice to be able to customize the cabinet to your tools.

I picked up a steel cart for my router table from a friend, but I've seen them on ebay and craigslist as well. You could easily modify this to a docking station set up for your bench tools.


*** picture is having trouble uploading- I'll try again later***


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Brain,

Since Corey let the cat of of the bag about the flip top table, I'll share a couple of pictures with you. You can throw a couple of these together that would solve your problem and save your back as well.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

There it is! Man I just love seeing pics of your shop Bob! For those that don't know it... Bob has the coolest little shop that from the outside looks kind of like an old corner store or general store type bldg. From the inside it looks like a woodworking shop that you could perform surgery in! Looks great!


Corey


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Hi Brain,
> ^^^^^ *
> Since Corey let the cat of of the bag about the flip top table, I'll share a couple of pictures with you. You can throw a couple of these together that would solve your problem and save your back as well.



Very nice Bob, another one to consider.

Brian

**WAY* more credit then I deserve.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Brian, I built a workstation to use with my miter saw,spindle sander,scroll saw,and planer. Each tool is attached to a piece of plywood with 2 holes that fit over threaded studs. Then held in place with plastic knobs. The WS has storage for 1 tool underneath and everything else slides onto the lower shelf on the workbench. Problem is, the planer is so heavy it stays on top. Everything else gets used on the workmate, now with plywood, so its easy clamp on. And I have a really nice planer stand.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Brian,

Here is another work station that I built that you may want to review. Lots of pictures in this thread

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/2986-multi-purpose-router-bench.html


----------



## devil_121 (Mar 28, 2007)

My friend if your workstation is lacking enough counter space and freedom of movement because of too many tools and other items needed for home improvement and repairs, Then I think sizeable investment for the novice home renovation do-it-yourselfer. And what started out as a handy workspace may have turned into a messy eyesore in the corner of your garage or basement


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

RustyW said:


> Brian, I built a workstation to use with my miter saw,spindle sander,scroll saw,and planer. Each tool is attached to a piece of plywood with 2 holes that fit over threaded studs. Then held in place with plastic knobs. The WS has storage for 1 tool underneath and everything else slides onto the lower shelf on the workbench. Problem is, the planer is so heavy it stays on top. Everything else gets used on the workmate, now with plywood, so its easy clamp on. And I have a really nice planer stand.


I did the same thing as Rusty. I bought a T-track kit from Rockler -- 4" track, T-bolts, plastic knobs. (And Rockler puts these on sale occasionally -- bought a couple more for $10.99) While not as elegant as a workstation with flip-top, it does allow you to modify a standard workbench, and embed the T-track at one end. When you aren't using the tools, you have your entire workbench at your disposal. I cut the track down to fit my 24" depth workbench, which is easy, but you can get shorter track from Rockler and other suppliers.


----------

